# Yet another Eco 6MT spare question..



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm more amazed at your 3 1/2 hour drive to work than your spare issue lol


----------



## Cruzeholio (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha! I don't do it every day...usually 5 to 6 times a month. I've been doing it in a fullsize 4x4 truck for 2.5 years--needless to say the Cruze payment, insurance, and gas is still $500 a month cheaper than using the truck!


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

I too have an Eco and finished the conversion from the supplied ECO tire pump to a complete compact spare/wheel, tools and new trunk floor covering just last week. As we take lots of scenic road trips, we didn't want to rely on GM's supplied can of tire sealant. gmpartsdirect.com was where I got most of my parts, save and except the compact spare and its wheel -- which I got from a local car "auto parts recycling depot" place (we used to call them wrecking yards). If you want a list of the parts I bought from gmpartsdirect, please PM me. Cost me $160 for a brand new Cruze compact spare/wheel. By the way, I learned that regards of which 16" or 17" tires you Cruze comes with, GM uses the same compact spare tire/wheel (don't know about if that is true for Cruzes which come with 18" tires). Good luck. I still intend to take the tire pump which came with the car on long trips as it only weighs 4 pounds (including the supplied tire sealant cannister which I never plan to use).


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

For my first ECO I found a Saturn spare donut from junk yard, took out the tire and put it on a new rim that I bought it from my dealer. They did not have the tire so this was only solution I had. I already post about this a long time ago. See the first two pictures for the way I put the spare tire and the jack into the trunk.
When I bought the second ECO, after all negotiations done, I told the dealer I’m not going to buy the car WITHOUT the spare tire! And I was dead serious. He told me that isn’t an option for my trim he tried to give me something else instead, but I kept my position tide. He went to the parts department and talked about 15 minutes, after that he talked aain with his manager. In the end I got the spare tire and the jack for additional 100$. Not in that day, they called me after one weekto take it. I saw the tire is made in Canada. For this second car I replace the trunk cover with a flat one and I added a hook to hold the spare donut as you can see in the last pictures. I’d say the dealer can get the spare tire if they want even it looks like is not an easy task for them.


----------



## Cruzeholio (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys....on it now!


----------



## twowheel253 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks for all the info on the spare tire issue. I too bought a 2012 Eco MT and I'm hitting a brick wall at the dealer. I noticed in your picture that the tire size is T125 / 70 R16? I thought it was posted earlier many times that the tire size was T115 / 70 R16??

I'll be going to GM Parts Direct for the wheel, but I want to make sure to get the right tire size.

Thanks!


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...15-cruze-compact-spare-tires-how-buy-one.html


----------

